# New RV's



## ttecs (Jan 1, 2005)

My wife and I are looking to buy a Travel Trailer.  We have a 2000 Ford Explorer XLT 4.0L SOHC.  We have been told by some that we should only purchase a "pop-up" because it's small enough to pull  :disapprove: .  Our goal ultimately is to purchase an expandable travel trailer  :laugh: .  If anyone has any suggestions that would help us, we would really appreciate it.
Thanks and have a nice day!

Tim


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 1, 2005)

New RV's

Tim,
I just want to caution you about short wheelbase SUV's and pulling full size trailers. There were 3 trailer accidents here in the Ohio Valley this past summer on Interstate 70. All of the trailers were pulled by short wheelbase SUV vehicles. Two of them had the same kind of hitch but can't remember the name of the hitch.
If I was pulling a big trailer I would have a long wheelbase pick-up truck. Check out the Hi-Low's trailers in your area. Might be the better choice for you. Myself, I am sold on the Class B's and own a Roadtrek.
turnip42


----------



## vlisam (Jan 1, 2005)

New RV's

We enjoyed our 5th wheel so much that it was worth trading in our F150 and getting a F250 Diesel (after 2 other vehicle trade ins).  We started out looking at pop-ups because of the F150 but bought a 5th wheel (because we liked the space it offered) and was told that it would pull it, however, we were limited to where we could go.  (no mountains :-(  So that is something to keep in mind.  Hope this helps.

Lisa :disapprove:


----------



## ttecs (Jan 2, 2005)

New RV's

Thanks for the fast response and the info.  We will keep all that in mind.  Maybe we'll just have to stick with the pop-up after all.

Have a good evening, and thanks again to all.

Tim


----------



## srobbins (Jan 2, 2005)

New RV's

Besides the wheelbase and stability issue previously raised, you are probably constrained by trailer weight as well.  

I used to tow a 6 by 10 utility trailer behind a Dodge Caravan with a 3.8L motor.  While I could maintain highway speeds, my gas mileage dropped from 24 to 11 while towing!  This trailer weighed less than 2000 lbs loaded, and was 5 feet tall.  The van was rated to tow 3500 lbs.

There are some tiny "non-pop-up" trailers, such as the T@B (www.tab-rv.com) you might also want to take a look at.  Otherwise, the selection of light enough "regular" trailers is rather slim in your probable weight range.

Or, you could just get a motorhome and tow your Explorer behind it!


----------



## Gary B (Jan 2, 2005)

New RV's

Hi Tim, you might want to check out the Scamps and Casita line of travel trailers, you would have no trouble towing any of these with your Explorer. Check here: www.scamptrailers.com   and www.casitatraveltrailers.com  There are smaller hybrids you could tow also like the 16' Cub to mention one, to be sucessful you'll need a good brake controller, and the proper hitch setup. Most folks get into trouble towing not because of their tow vehicle but because they think they can tow 70 / 80 mph and many do and some get into big trouble. And yes your mpg will drop it also drops with a diesel, good luck with the search.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve: 
PS: there are also the smaller Airstreams that you could tow, the 16' Bambi and the 17' to 20' older models.


----------



## ttecs (Jan 2, 2005)

New RV's

I want to add that we have 2 children (ages 4 & 9).  OK, we been convinced we should get a pop-up, but now, which is a better brand; Fleetwood, Coachman, Starcraft or Jayco?  We'd like to hear of any experiences that anyone has had with any of the ones I listed, good or bad.  Also, what about extended warranties, are they worth the extra $?  

Tim and Candie


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 3, 2005)

New RV's

I had a Rockwood pop way back in the mid 70's and loved it.  Sold it just a couple years ago and it was almost still like new (canvass like new).  Easy to tow and fun with young children.  I have never bought extended warranties, especially for something like a popup.


----------



## squirt (Feb 22, 2005)

New RV's

Tim and Candie,

Just wondered what you decided to buy?  We're in a similiar situation and like the pop-ups and we are looking at the Fleetwood Mesa or Santa Fe.


----------



## hertig (Feb 22, 2005)

New RV's

Have you checked out the Alpine 'A Frames'?  Most of the advantages of a pop up, but NO CANVAS...


----------



## squirt (Feb 23, 2005)

New RV's

Yes, we have looked at the A frames.  My husband is 6' 6" tall and all it took was one step into one of those and he ruled them out.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RV-VOL (Feb 24, 2005)

New RV's

The expandable market is worth looking into.  We carry the Starcraft Travel Star and also The Starcraft Antigua.  Both brands have a 19 foot unit that weights dry at 2,980 pounds and sleeps eight people.
I have several customers that are towing with the six-c mini vans with no problems at all.  The key is to make sure you go with a tandem axel unit. Some Mfg (including Starcrat) have the smaller expandables with less weight but single axel and this is harder on the SUV. 
Happy Camping


----------



## Four Winds (Feb 26, 2005)

New RV's

A little late responding to your question on the type of rv to chose for your vehicle. Based on our experience on tents,then pop-ups, then a motor home (retired now) I would recommend a pop-up. It gets you off the ground and provides some needed amenities for the parents. It is a lot of fun because your still "outside" but protected from the weather. It is also an easy way to get into camping because of cost,maintaince,storage,towing and insurance. Good luck and safe camping.


----------



## ttecs (Feb 28, 2005)

New RV's

We decided to with the Fleetwood Bayside.  We bought it at an RV show in January.  We fell in love with it.  It has 2 king beds on the ends and of course the dinette slides out.  Of all the Fleetwood pop-ups we looked at, we found the Bayside fit our needs.  We even upgraded the screened in patio to a "add-a-room", which added even more space.  When we decided to buy, I really wanted a Travel trailer, but once we looked at the Bayside, my mind was changed.  With a pop-up, you still feel like you are camping in the "great out doors", but with a little bit of home also.
We don't regret our purchase one bit.


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 28, 2005)

New RV's


good for you........enjoy, enjoy and then enjoy it more.  Always keep a diary of your fun times with the kids and family.    :laugh:    :bleh:


----------



## ttecs (Feb 28, 2005)

New RV's

Thanks for the kind words!  :blush:  To us, it's not what you stay or travel in, it's the experiences you have while you are in them.
Can't wait til April, that's when we can pick ours up! The dealership we bought it from said they would store it for us until then at no charge. :laugh:  
Having 2 children, we plan to make the best of all our trips in our new pop-up.

Have a good night!  
Candie


----------



## hertig (Mar 1, 2005)

New RV's

Odd, I'm also 6'6" and I was mighty impressed with the A frame.  Almost bought one, but I've already got a 5er and couldn't justify both.


----------



## pamvanw (Mar 3, 2005)

New RV's

We have a Chevy TrailBlazer, I6 with 275 HP, rated at 5200 lbs. The RV dealer looked at the wheelbase & said "it's good you have the longer wheelbase", but then he is trying to sell RVs. Is our wheelbase longer than the Explorer?


----------



## ttecs (Mar 3, 2005)

New RV's

We went right to a Ford Dealer and the mechanic strongly suggested we go with a pop-up vs a travel trailer.  Our Explorer was rated at 5500 lbs, but the mechanic said we were better off pulling a smaller load, much less wear and tear on the power train.  You are right, the RV salesman is doing just what he gets paid for, trying to sell you something.  My suggestion would be to take your Chevy to a Chevy dealer and ask them.

Happy trails and good luck.


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 4, 2005)

New RV's

Tim,
You did the right thing and starting out smaller may be the best anyway. You could find out you don't like camping and you can always sell your pop up.
If you do like it then you can always trade up, both vehicle and rv. Check out the trucks if and when you ever trade. You would like the 5th wheel trailer I think more than a TT. An extended cab truck is the way to go, just make sure you buy one with enough HP.
Happy RVing,
turnip42


----------



## ttecs (Mar 4, 2005)

New RV's

Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I know we made the right choice, but it always feels better when you're reassured from others.  Now we're just waiting for the snow to melt (Wisconsin snow seems to take forever to melt  :laugh:  and the temps to heat up   and we'll be happy.  

Happy trails to you!


----------



## squirt (Mar 6, 2005)

New RV's

Hi, all!  We bought a 2004 Fleetwood Mesa last week.  It is a bit bigger than what we are used to but we like the layout and it has 2 king beds.  We've only got 1 kiddo, who sleeps on the table bed, and the extra king bed is great for storage of clothes.  We found that out last summer when we rented a Tacoma.  The Mesa is similar but a bit bigger.

We are excited and also nervous about plopping down $8000 for a camper.  We decided we could probably have gotten a better deal looking for a used one but we didn't want to put the time and effort into doing that.  Our first trip is April 1, to Palestine, Texas to ride the steam train.  We'lll be pulling it with a Chevy Tahoe.

Thanks for all the tips and I'll let you know how our first trip goes.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 7, 2005)

New RV's

Congratulation squirt and I know you are going to enjoy. If the Tahoe does not have the external trans cooler i would suggest installing one. Try a weekend camping local before you head out on the first trip or at least hook everything up and spend the night in the yard to be sure everything is working.  Have fun :approve:


----------



## ttecs (Mar 11, 2005)

New RV's

Congrats to you!  I hope all the advice you were given helped out!
Happy camping!


----------



## pamvanw (Mar 12, 2005)

New RV's

We decided to follow advice given here as well, and are picking up our Fleetwood Laramie pop up this morning. We are very excited to get back into camping !


----------



## ttecs (Mar 12, 2005)

New RV's

Glad to hear all the advice in here helped.  It sure helped us.  We can't wait to pick up our Fleetwood! (5 weeks and counting :laugh: ).

Waiting for the snow to go far away!


----------

